# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم و صنایع غذایی

## Parniya

*علوم و صنايع غذايي*

فرآورده‌هاي  اوليه‌ي غذايي با منشأ كشاورزي، دام‌پروري و شيلات بدون نگهداري و تبديل،  فايده‌اي ندارند. وظيفه‌ي مهندس صنايع غذايي، تبديل و افزايش عمر نگهداري  محصولات غذايي است و در واقع مراحل بعد از توليد محصولات كشاورزي، در  حيطه‌ي كار فارغ‌التحصيل اين رشته قرار مي‌گيرد.
دانشجويان اين رشته با  نحوه‌ي جمع‌آوري، انتقال، تبديل، تكميل، نگهداري و توزيع محصولات كشاورزي و  هم‌چنين خصوصيات فيزيكي و شيميايي اين محصولات آشنا مي‌شوند. به عبارت  ديگر هر آن‌چه در ارتباط با تبديل و فرآوري مواد غذايي باشد، در اين رشته  مطالعه مي‌شود.
در مورد تفاوت اين رشته با رشته‌هاي علوم و صنايع غذايي و  مهندسي شيمي گرايش صنايع غذايي، گفته مي‌شود كه رشته‌ي علوم و صنايع غذايي  به كنترل كيفي و بهداشت مواد غذايي مي‌پردازد. مهندس شيمي گرايش صنايع  غذايي نيز در زمينه‌ي طراحي دستگاه‌هاي توليد مواد غذايي، خصوصيات  دستگاه‌هاي فوق، خطوط توليد و ارتباط بين دستگاه‌ها مطالعه مي‌كند و مهندس  كشاورزي گرايش علوم و صنايع غذايي، نحوه‌ي تبديل و نگهداري محصولات كشاورزي  به صورت فرآورده‌هاي قابل مصرف و با كيفيت خوب را مطالعه و بررسي مي‌كند.

توانمندي‌ها و ويژگي‌هاي لازم

درس‌هاي  شيمي و زيست‌شناسي در رشته‌ي مهندسي علوم و صنايع غذايي مثل ساير رشته‌هاي  مهندسي كشاورزي از اهميت بسياري برخوردار است. از آن‌جا که در رشته‌ي  مهندسي علوم و صنايع غذايي، بيش‌تر خصوصيات فيزيكي و شيميايي مواد غذايي  بررسي مي‌شود، دانشجوي اين رشته بايد به درس‌هاي شيمي، فيزيك، زيست‌شناسي و  كارهاي آزمايشگاهي علاقه‌مند باشد.
عصر آينده، عصر تخصص‌گرايي است و  اگر دانشجويان مهندسي علوم و صنايع غذايي مي‌خواهند در صنعت موفق باشند،  بايد تمرين كار گروهي كنند و در انجام كارهاي‌شان منظم باشند.

فرصت‌هاي شغلي

بر  اساس قانون، هر كارگاه و كارخانه‌ي توليد مواد غذايي پيش از آغاز فعاليت  خود بايد پروانه‌ي مسئول فني را از وزارت بهداشت دريافت كند و براي تهيه‌ي  چنين پروانه‌اي لازم است يك مهندس علوم و صنايع غذايي يا رشته‌هاي مرتبط  (متخصص علوم و صنايع غذايي يا مهندس شيمي گرايش صنايع غذايي) به عنوان  مسئول فني معرفي شود.
بر اساس آمار موجود، در ميان رشته‌هاي مهندسي  كشاورزي، رشته‌ي علوم و صنايع غذايي از بيش‌ترين درصد اشتغال برخوردار بوده  و فارغ‌التحصيلان آن از نظر اشتغال، مشكلي نداشته‌اند. برخلاف برخي از  رشته‌هاي كشاورزي مثل علوم دامي يا زراعت، دختران مي‌توانند در رشته‌ي  مهندسي علوم و صنايع غذايي، حضوري فعال داشته باشند؛ زيرا بازار كار اين  رشته، آزمايشگاه‌ها و كارخانه‌هاي توليد مواد غذايي است و فارغ‌التحصيلان  چندان با مزرعه سروكار ندارند. 
هم‌چنين فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته اگر  سرمايه‌ي لازم داشته باشند، مي‌توانند واحد توليد صنايع غذايي ايجاد كنند و  اگر افراد خلاق و كوشايي باشند، مي‌توانند با دست‌يابي به فرآورده‌هاي  جديد و عرضه‌ي آن‌ها به بازار، ضمن اين‌كه از ضايعات در توليدات كشاورزي  جلوگيري مي‌كنند، خود را نيز از لحاظ مالي تأمين كنند. شايد بعضي از جوانان  فكر كنند كه چنين كاري نياز به سرمايه‌ي بسيار زيادي دارد، اما بايد گفت  كه يك كارخانه‌ي توليد مواد غذايي را مي‌توان در سطحي كوچك اما با كيفيتي  خوب راه‌اندازي كرد. 
در مورد رشته‌ي علوم و صنايع غذايي مي‌توان گفت كه  در هر كارخانه، هدف، توليد بهترين محصول است؛ محصولي كه از هر نظر، مطلوب و  بدون عيب و نقص باشد و در عين حال، ضايعات بسيار كمي داشته باشد. براي  رسيدن به اين هدف بايد بر توليد محصول غذايي نظارت و كنترل داشت؛ يعني بايد  از همان ابتدا كه ماده‌ي خام به كارخانه مي‌آيد تا زماني كه پس از تغييرات  و تبديلات لازم، بسته‌بندي شده و براي عرضه آماده مي‌شود، محصول مورد نظر،  كنترل و آزمايش شود. براي مثال هنگام تهيه‌ي بيسكويت يا كلوچه، از زماني  كه آرد وارد كارخانه مي‌شود تا زماني كه مواد مورد نياز مثل رنگ و  طعم‌دهنده‌ها به آن اضافه مي‌شوند و درنهايت ماده‌ي مورد نظر پخته مي‌شود،  مرحله به مرحله توسط مسئولان آزمايشگاه نمونه‌برداري و آزمايش مي‌شود و اين  كار توسط متخصصان علوم و صنايع غذايي شاخه‌ي كنترل كيفي انجام مي‌شود. در  واقع در رشته‌ي علوم و صنايع غذايي، دانشجويان، تكنولوژي صنايع غذايي مختلف  از قبيل صنايع لبنيات، غلات، گوشت، روغن، قند، سبزيجات و ميوه‌جات را فرا  مي‌گيرند.
هم‌چنين دانشجويان اين رشته درباره‌ي صنايع نگهداري مواد  غذايي، بسته‌بندي و كنترل كيفي مواد غذايي آموزش مي‌بينند؛ يعني دانشجو ياد  مي‌گيرد چگونه در فرايندهايي، عمر مواد غذايي را ضمن حفظ كيفيت و ارزش  غذايي آن‌ها، طولاني‌تر كند.
موفقيت دانشجوي اين رشته وابسته به  فرآورده‌هاي جديد و عرضه‌ي آن به بازار و قابليت توافق و سازش با تقاضاي  مشتريان است و چنين كاري نياز به تلاش و كوشش بسيار دارد. از طرف ديگر،  دانشجوي اين رشته بايد آمادگي كار در شهرهاي كوچك يا حومه‌ي شهرهاي بزرگ را  داشته باشد؛ زيرا بيش‌تر كارخانه‌هاي صنايع غذايي، خارج از شهرهاي بزرگ يا  در شهرهاي كوچك مستقر هستند. درس‌هاي مهم و پايه در اين رشته شامل شيمي،  زيست‌شناسي (شاخه‌ي ميكروبيولوژي)، آمار و احتمالات است. از نظر موقعيت  شغلي، فارغ‌التحصيل اين رشته اگر آمادگي كار در كارخانه‌ها يا كارگاه‌هايي  را كه بيش‌تر در حومه‌ي شهرهاي كوچك واقع شده‌اند، داشته باشد، فرصت شغلي  مناسبي به دست خواهد آورد. هم‌چنين فارغ‌التحصيل اين رشته مي‌تواند با  استفاده از سرمايه‌ي شخصي و با مشاركت افرادي كه سرمايه‌ي مورد نياز را  دارا هستند، واحد توليدي خصوصي ايجاد كند. دانشگاه پذيرنده‌ي اين رشته،  دانشگاه علوم پزشكي و خدمات بهداشتي- درماني شهيد بهشتي است كه هر ساله  دوره‌هاي روزانه و شبانه و در مقطع كارشناسي دانشجو مي‌پذيرد. 


 __________________________________________________  ___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

